# Poor old Bear!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

On my way home from work today and came across this poor old guy off the road. Sorry the pic's. not that good. Gonna have to get me a good camera, instead of taking pics. with my phone. This guy seemed to be blind and deaf he showed no signs of knowing that we were there. All he did for the 20 minutes that we watched him was walk around in little circles. When I got into town I stopped at the Co Parks and Wildlife and told them about it, if nothing else maybe they can keep people from bothering him.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I wonder if he's sick! sorta sounds lke it


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Kinda sounds like turn'in fever (bots), or maybe he got smacked by a car.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hopefully your state wildlife agency will handle it .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Cat, I was thinking the same thing about being hit by a vehicle. It almost looks like he's got some kind of injuries on his head................


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't see him this morning on the way to work. Haven't heard anything from Parks and Wildlife.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If I hit that with my car..... It would have required a flatbread... For me car.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> Cat, I was thinking the same thing about being hit by a vehicle. It almost looks like he's got some kind of injuries on his head................


Wow ..you have a better monitor than i do..all i see is blurry. Cat did you send your old camera (Etch-a-Sketch) to Wayne ?



itzDirty said:


> If I hit that with my car..... It would have required a flatbread... For me car.


Ah yes..subaru on a pita mmmm tasty !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Wow ..you have a better monitor than i do..all i see is blurry. Cat did you send your old camera (Etch-a-Sketch) to Wayne ?


I'll post a picture of my monitor later...................LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow ..you have a better monitor than i do..all i see is blurry. Cat did you send your old camera (Etch-a-Sketch) to Wayne ?
If I keep posting blurry pictures, maybe Catcappers wife will buy me a new camera too!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey, it's worth a shot !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I could use a new one too..........maybe if I say pleeeaaasssseee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Ruger, any news on the bear?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've driven up there the last two days going to work and haven't seen him. Parks and Wildlife hasn't contacted me. If I don't hear anything I might contact a wildlife officer that I know and see if he knows anything.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Wow ..you have a better monitor than i do..all i see is blurry. Cat did you send your old camera (Etch-a-Sketch) to Wayne ?
> If I keep posting blurry pictures, maybe Catcappers wife will buy me a new camera too!!!!!!


Don't be hold'in your breath Wayne.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> I'll post a picture of my monitor later...................LOL


here the monitor picture I said I would post..........






​​top left monitor is a 26" and the main monitor on the right is a 36". My wife calls it my glaucoma monitor....LOL​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that looks a sweet set up!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

when computers have been your business for 15 years, you tend to end up with to much stuff, it's just like hunting gear, you never have enough.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy cow ! I bet you still have a Tandy in there somewhere don't you ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

go ahead and laugh, there is a TSR-80 up over head in the garage and yes I have the 5 1/4 floppy discs for it...............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OH, and there's an Apple 2e up there also............. :smiley-confused005:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a good thing. I hear the New Calirado is gonna ban all computers with more than 7 kilobytes of memory !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wouldn't surprise me in the least...........damn commies!


----------

